# 12/18/06



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Fished a local highway pond yesterday from 4pm until dark and manage a couple nice eater gills. Was using ice jigs with bobbers tipped with waxies. Had to fish about 8-10ft. Dam fine dinner though! Bites where lite after the first hookup. They thought they where getting wise to me... but I had the last laugh. Bring on the hard water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

we need some hard water. it has finally gone below freezing today in what? 2 weeks


----------

